# New pup in the house



## AllTerrainAngler (Oct 31, 2016)

Someone offered a great deal on AKC lab pup with solid pedigree and couldn't pass it up. My 5 month old GSP has taken him in already. Talk about a destructive duo...


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 31, 2016)

Nice looking pup,,,, and GSP,,,,


----------



## cr00241 (Oct 31, 2016)

Good looking pups! You will have many years of enjoyment out of them.


----------



## dtala (Nov 1, 2016)

love that car pic....


----------



## 3ringer (Nov 1, 2016)

Good looking dogs


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 1, 2016)

I've gotta lab shep mix but she sure loves to swim,,,, the only dog I've ever been bitten by was a chocolate lab, the owner had both a black and a chocolate lab, both purebred and the owner assured me that they wouldn't bite me,,,, lol lol lol,,,, black lab's are some of the best dog breeds around, except for maybe cattle dogs, lol lol lol,,,, we've gotta a blue and a red,,,,


----------

